# Disappointed in Brandywine Heirlooms



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

First and last time to grow these tomatoes. The looked good but am disappointed in the taste. I was told by others, that their the best. Nope.
They also barely rippen and they are mushy already.

Going back to my normal Roma's and Early Girl


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

I never had much luck with brandywines either. I have had better luck with mortgage lifters, italian tomato tree and box car willie heirlooms than i have the brandywines.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Too hot and humid around here for good Brandywine's. My father in law grows them in Indiana and they turn our great there.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, stick to the proven ones for our area and you will be much happier.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Yep...I know better now. They had them at Home Depot in the Spring. Learned my lesson.


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

i never had any luck with them either, i stick to cherokee purple and amanna orange!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Try you some Mountain Pride tomatoes, thats ALL we grow and have been for over 15 yrs now except a cpl of Romas and maybe 1 Cherry, you won't find the MPs anywhere, there is only 1 place over here that has them, do know a place in Dayton - Liberty that has had them in the past....WW


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

i actually had fair sucess the one and only time i grew them last year. that said last year was a good tamoto year all around for me. might of been diff this year or the year befor.as far as taste the wife still prefered big beef over the brandywine


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Only have one Brandywine plant this spring but it's doing just fine. Great tasting too. 

My curse is Cherokee Purples, Cant get em to do a thing.


----------



## GacresOutdoors (May 21, 2012)

If you haven't tried Lemon Boys, you are missing out. Ripens a bright yellow, has excellent flavor and fairly heavy producer. Have hooked a lot of people on this tomato the last few years. Also adds a great color to salads that your wife will love.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

i grow tamatos but i dont eat them. i know what lemon boy is but have never grown them due to the fact that my wife dosnt like the yellow pear at all. dose the lemonboy resemble the taste of yellow pear or dose the simularity stop at the yellow color ?


----------



## GacresOutdoors (May 21, 2012)

Completely different flavor. Grew the yellow pear last year, not as good. Growing the Tasty Yellow Cherry now, heavy producer on a dwarf plant with a good flavor. Ended up planting in hanging baskets due to their small size.


----------



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

*Tomatoes favorites*

This year I grew some new varieties (new to me). Ping pong pinks , Dark Cherry, Roberson , Patio and Better Bush. I love the PPPs and the Dark Cherrys The Roberson is quite different dark purple with a smokey flavor.I got them at TOM THUMB nursery in old Galveston. The patios and better bush I got at Home Depot and I won't grow them again. I haven't been happy with any plant I buy at Home Depot.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Looks like you've had PLENTY of rain.....WW


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've bombed out on tomato's 2 years in a row,but this year I've got the biggest crop I've ever had.Don't know what happened the last 2 years,but it wasn't just me.My Dad didn't do squat either.Big beautiful vines,but no tomatoes.I plant Celebrity,and now that they're starting to turn red,the ***** are wearing me out.I only planted 20 plants this year,and 10 would have been plenty.The only thing I done this year different,was bought my plants from a big nursery.They were 1/2 the price of Home Depot Bonnie brand,and better looking plants.I think your paying for the enviro-friendly container.


----------

